# Everyday style?



## jasper17 (May 5, 2005)

So on a regular day, be it school or work or what have you, what is your style like?  

Jeans and a t?  A suit?  Dress casual?  Whatever is clean?  Classic or funky or...?

For work, I go dress casual - these days, it's usually a skirt or a pair of wide-leg pants with a blouse and flats (LOVE flats - can't believe I used to live in 4 inch heels!).  Sometimes khakis and a cardigan with a dressy t under.  Comfy but classic, I guess you could call it.  We lost our casual Fridays in my office so only jeans and ts on the weekend.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 5, 2005)

I don't really have set style sometimes I do "regular" clothes at my school when lazy, mosttimes out there. I always wear same accesories though; star necklace and a new necklace from the dollar store a pretty fancy cross with pink and white rhinestones and expensive 7 wht.gold bangles my mom bought for me and a black cross my friend given me to my birthday.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 6, 2005)

Totally casual...ALTHOUGH my casual is name brand (and my ass is broke because of that!!!)  Usually 7 for all mankind jeans, and juicy couture top...SOOOOO comfy though!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 6, 2005)

for school..i guess it would be..um lol cute? I dunno i guess i dress with whats in style at the time..i try to keep up with fashion most of the time!


----------



## martygreene (May 7, 2005)

Very modest and professional.


----------



## Shawna (May 7, 2005)

I'm a stay at home mom part time and then I am a caregiver for disabled kids part time so my style is very casual.  I usually wear jeans and t-shirt and my favorite hoody.  I only wear cheap stuff to work though........too many incidents and I hate it when my 7 for all mankind get ruined.


----------



## Onederland (May 7, 2005)

I wear uniform...so yeah, not so much variation there. But on weekends..

trendy/preppy/gay (I would call it metero, but since im actually GAY, that isnt QUITE the same as metero)


----------



## GoldieLox (May 8, 2005)

i wear scrubs to work haha so not much there. 

then most of the time im at home helping with my sisters baby so i wear whatever.. like pj stuff.

but if i actually take the time to get ready and wear something that i like a lot then it most likely is comfy BUT very funky. i like big belts and bright colors. but i refuse to wear anything but flats haha. i dont do the whole leg warmers fishnet thing i dont like that but i dunno i guess im just me. i like to mix trends from like 70s and 80s and 60s and 20s and now and whenever.

exaple: buttonup shirt with little puff sleeves that has 70s colored flowers on it and a coller with a big teal belt lucky jeans and maryjane speedcat pumas.. and big sunglasses. with little girl barettes in my hair from hello kitty


----------



## karlanyc (May 8, 2005)

For work its professional/hip/funky  and school i am more a bum classes are to early and i just wear sweats or jeans and t-shirt and my converse


----------



## sephe711 (May 8, 2005)

I have to wear a uniform to work... not fun.... but on the weekends and after work I like to try new things.... though I sometimes resort to the jeans and t standby... I think I'm just tired of looking like everyone else so I've been trying more to get unique pieces or do unique combos.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 8, 2005)

Well, I have my "teacher" clothes wardrobe and I have my "me" clothes wardrobe which I'm relaxing enough to try to merge them now after three years of teaching.   I have lots of khaki's and some wild shirts, but I spend a lot at penney's and sears in womens and Juniors for my jeans and summer casual.  I love professional clothes, right now I'm into camis with a button up shirt.  I have a peasant skirt I'm not brave enough to wear yet.  I love clothes, right now I've recently bought clothes to coordinate with my d'bohemia makeup that should be in the mail TOMORROW!!!!!   I love all the teal /turquoise out now it goes with all my southwestern jewelry!


----------



## Lolita (May 8, 2005)

I dress really casual, but not bummy looking. I live in jeans... and normally wear lots of layers on top. I wear white tanktops under EVERYTHING. Polos, hoodies, track jacket thingos..


----------



## eponine (May 12, 2005)

work: jeans and a t-shirt.
other: jeans and a t-shirt. 
i wear a lot of shirts from threadless.com.
gosh, i'm really lame. hehe.


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

my dressing style is fairly basic. fitted t-shirts, polos or tank tops, jeans or miniskirts occasionally capris, flipflops or my beloved adidas superstars


----------



## aeni (May 25, 2005)

Either bike clothes (everything from the shoes to the spandex) or typical college wear: shirt, shorts, sandals/running shoes.


----------



## Kristen (May 26, 2005)

Beaters and denim are my main standbys.. but they end up accessorized with anything from tweed pumps to velvet or leather jackets to satin scarves or shell earrings.. whooo, gotta love the accessories


----------



## Eye<3Colour (May 26, 2005)

i work in a very very casual office. and sit at a desk all day long. so everyday i wear tshirts, jeans, and flip flops. i have to be comfy sitten there all day!!

when i go out tho, i opt for jeans and a funky shirt and shoes


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

usually i wear baggy pants, a fitted shirt, converse knock offs and jewelry...i focus alot on my makeup, and usually the entire look changes daily haha. i dres kind of like a dude :\ but it's comfortable so it works :]


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 18, 2005)

I live in my retro Gola trainers, I also like Juicy zip tops and love Miss Sixty jeans - it's so hard to get longs legs in jeans!


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

work; we have sort of a uniform. we have to wear khaki bottoms & a shirt in the yellow or blue family. i almost always wear a pair of khaki colored flare jeans, flip flops, & a cute trendy top with only the one color. 

after work; i never have time to do anything after work so i dont get too excited to get dressed up. i'll wear a pair of jeans & a cute trendy top.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 31, 2005)

For work....scrubs.
But they have to be cute and flattering to the figure.  LOVE Dickies low-rise, flare-leg scrub bottoms


----------



## xiahe (Sep 11, 2005)

school: jeans, t-shirt (or a hoodie), flip flops, or shoes such as some high top chucks (Converse) or some Etnies.  Ocassionally capris or some skirts (longer, knee-length "peasant" skirts)
work: work t-shirt, khaki pants, and some black non-skid shoes (T_T I work @ Hot Dog Heaven...)


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 5, 2005)

My style is Casual//Classic//Chic, with a touch of Boho.  I get nearly all of my everyday clothing from Abercrombie/Abercrombie & Fitch; Jeans and Polos from Lacoste; Shoes from UGG, Kate Spade, and a few clogs from American Eagle.  I also have my Adidas sneakers for pratical-wear. Coats from The North Face, and my Candace one from A&F. I don't wear much jewelry, except for my Cape Cod Bracelet, a few sterling silver rings, and a small heart-pendant necklace.  For earrings, either small diamond studs, or freshwater pearls.  I also never go without my Gel Tips or Acrylic Nails, even though they're somewhat expensive.


----------



## user4 (Nov 5, 2005)

business casual (trust me not by choice). slacks and a button down shirt with one of many pumps/boots... blah. im getting lazy lately so i've been wearing my nicer jeans to work... still dressing them uppity somewhat though.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 6, 2007)

i work for the govt and i always wear pants and dress shirt or sweater (cold weather), and pumps everyday except friday when i get to wear jeans.  for weekends my style is juicy couture terry or velour.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

I am pretty casual most of the time.  I wear a lot of tees and jeans, especially to class (I have a crappy oversized tee in my car that I wear to painting class and such).  I do, however, always wear heels and have my makeup done (even to go to painting class!)

When I go to work, it depends on where I am working.  If it's Nordies, it's more conservative black; the other counters are freer, and when I work at the PRO store on South Beach, I wear little dresses and slides.


----------



## Katja (Apr 9, 2007)

*I have a medley of styles, but the predominant style for me is either:

1.  Work (Business Casual) Black pants, fitted blouses, pumps or closed-toe flats.

2.  Weekends - 'Urban Outfitters' would be the best to describe me.  It's a combination of boho, vintage wear, and flirty dresses.  I get a lot of inspiration from music and international travel.  I mostly shop at thrift shops and resale shops.  Shoes are flat Steve Maddens, my crochet boots, Birkenstocks, or my Roxy sandals. 

3.  Occasionally, I like to 'dress up'.  When I do, it's something sexy, but not sleezy.  I have a tendency to be inspired by costume. 
*


----------



## sharyn (Apr 10, 2007)

I dont have a style that is "me" - I change every day. every now and then I wear all kins of colors mixed together, Tarina Tarantino jewelery along with some selfmade peices, glitter all over, biiig hair with brigt ribbons and chucks in two different colors (usualy, black and pink) etc...next day, I wear jeans and bandshirts, then I go with high heels and skirts and the next day, I'm all for polos and button down shirts.

I also love taking things to the extreme. for exampel, if I go to a garden party, I dress like a stepford wife with bows and pastel colors everywhere. 

I love fashion but I hate to wear something just because its trendy or leave something out just because its not "in"- if I like it, I'll wear it.


----------



## Showgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm very "girlie" and print fabrics are my "thing": I tend to wear flowy patterned dresses, or a patterned blouse or fitted top with a long skirt or sometimes (shock!) a pair of jeans. Lots of colour. Cute and colourful accessories, like alice bands, colourful plastic jewellry, strings of beads etc. 

I tend to dress roughly the same most of the time and just "tweak" the basic look for the occasion by changing the footwear, makeup and accessories: for example, a skirt and a pretty top or a dress can look casual and cool paired with flat boots and trainers - "professional" enough for work teamed with flat ballet pumps and perhaps a jacket - and sexy with more glamourous footwear and a slick of bright lipstick.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well for everyday I usually go jeans and a shirt with light makeup, foundation and blush.  I wear eyeshadow sometimes to not look the same every single day.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm usually wearing a nice pair of jeans with a 3/4 sleeve length top.  I don't like long sleeves! As for shoes, it's usually a pair of combat boots or some other flat shoes. I used to live in heels, but life is much better now that I've knocked it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fancy occasions call for boots and an above the knee skirt, fer sure.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 10, 2007)

jeans and t-shirt.. i like all my clothes to be reasonably tight, though and i wear wedge heels most of the time.. i'm also a fan of funky earrings, so i wear them all the time


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 15, 2007)

I like  skinny jeans, preferably a dark blue black or gray. And I make the main peice the top. I love cleavage and I love corsets tank tops etc etc.   hahahaah I dont think its going overboard, but sometimes my family says to cover myself up. 
and i wear sneakers hahahaha. i like black converse. because like i said all my attention goes to the top.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

I wear blazers, skinny jeans, and high heels most of the time. I usually wear a hijab if I go out, and I think I have one for almost every outfit now, lol. I am really obsessed with the color red lately, red hair, red shoes, red clothes, etc.. It just looks really dramatic, imo.

At school it's alot more relaxed though. I'm in love with the Pink line by Victoria's Secret because it's so cute and comfy. And almost all my jeans are boyfriend cut by Gap. They aren't as flattering as skinny jeans but they're good for 7 am English class.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

Depends on the season. In the winter all I wear to work and school and on weekends are turtlenecks and more turtlenecks with a variation on what i wear on the bottom (jeans or cute bebe sweatpants at school, slacks to work)
In the summer its halter tops with shorts and skirts, then blouses and short sleeve turtlenecks with pencils skirts to work.
Bebe is my fav store, with miss sixty as a brand being way up there too


----------



## me_jelly (May 8, 2007)

I go to uni so for school, ususally dark skinny/bootcut jeans with fitted shirts/cardigans...I "try" to look up to date in fashion although sometimes I just feel like going to school in my pjs.

Otherwise, I make an effort to look more put together if I'm out and about


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 25, 2007)

Cute thread. :]
Most of the time I wear t-shirts, jeans, and hoodies with funky shoes & bags. I don't like to buy cheaper jeans because they're not as flattering or long-lasting for me. I'll buy t-shirts, shoes, or bags from where ever, though. I'm not much of an "accessories" girl, but I always have on the first ring my boyfriend gave me & the promise ring he gave me last year. Sometimes I'll throw on a necklace. 
Of course, I have a few "dressier" things in my closet for going out on dates or out with the family, etc. But for the most part, I'm very casual.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 27, 2007)

My style is a mix.
to school I wear a skinny jeans/wide-leg trouser, flats/old converse, and fun top and a cardigan. I wear long necklaces and headbands on. I have a big bag and I wear one of six pairs of my big vintage old lady sunglasses.
If I feel like being a total slacker, I wear boyfriend jeans from cap, band shirt and a plain black sweatshirt. 
If I feel like dressing up, I'll wear a full skirt (knee length) with a plain black top and a ivory cardigan and some long pearls.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jun 28, 2007)

My everyday style typically consists of a combo of a few of the following: nice-er tee shirts, cotton camis, cardigans, casual blazers, cotton trouser pants, trouser style jeans, cuffed skinny jeans, skirts, with dansko clog maryjanes or slip on canvas vans on my feet


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 28, 2007)

work = dress shirt, dark denim or dress pants. dress shoes. might throw in a vest or a blazer.

outside of work is hard to describe. i buy clothes from all kinds of stores and i go through some crazy periods were ill dress prep and then emo and then all queen and then really butch. lately its been alot of dark denim and slim fit white v-necks w/ some ed hardy's. or the same but add a polo and my coach belt/shoes/bag.

im currently lookin to redo my style so its goin to change soon.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 28, 2007)

jeans and a polo top


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 28, 2007)

Work (summer): Crappy jeans, or just some cargo capris and either a tank or some gym-type shirts.  I work outside and I don't need to look good...

School (fall-winter etc): Nicer jeans generally, and a nice top and a blazer/fitted jacket.  I do my hair nice and my makeup nice and all that nice stuff so hehe...


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a state job and I wear jeans and t-shirt/tank top every day and dress it up with jewelry or makeup.  We have a very relaxed dress code.


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

You will usually find me wearing cropped jeans, flats, a tank top, and a cardigan. I actually _prefer _to wear slacks/pencil skirt with a blouse and a cardigan, but I don't have anywhere to go to be dressing like that. Haha.​


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 26, 2007)

Jeans, jeans, jeans! I have probably 30 pairs of jeans. All flared (expect for one pair of straight-legged) and form-fitting. I also like the cargo pants that push and tie up on you're calves/right under your knees, I have a few pairs of those. 

For shirts, I like the wife-beater (boyfriend beater for the girl version??, haha), regular tank-tops and *occasionally *a t-shirt, (I own maybe three shirts with sleeves). Hoodies for sweaters with my Guess vest over-top for cold days.

Big black sunglasses with big earrings (gold hoops/big dangly ones/etc) with no other jewllery expect for my nose ring. 

Fancy detailed nails, complete with rhinestones and whatnot else. LOL. 

Sometimes a hat and always flats for my feeetss.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 26, 2007)

i'm pretty lucky that the retail store i manage allows me to wear essentially whatever i like, so my style is generally the same day to day.

i don't really know how to classify my style. i do a lot of trendy contemporary brands, mixed with vintage, mixed with one-of a kind items that i pick up at little boutiques.

i'm almost always in jeans. lowrise bootcut (true religion, paige denim rock and republic) or lowrise skinny jeans (rich & skinny, siwy, j brand, mizz sixty 'j-lot' style, the best EVERY). all washes. i love gray jeans, and have recently been branching out into the colored skinny trend.

tops i'm all over the place in. i love a lot of vintage tops, random western style plaid button-ups, vintage knits of all kinds, vintage tees, some contemporary designer (marc by marc jacobs, catherine malandrino, etc. as well as trendy knits (c+c california, primp, ed hardy). basically, if i like it, i'll wear it. i pay a lot less attention to brand names now than i used to. 

juicy sweats and free city and primp hoodies for those lazy days.  i don't have any regular jewelry, but alternate between a lot of different things. i collect chanel and marc jacobs sunglasses, so i always have a pair of them on. and purses are my weakness. i usually carry my life around in a huge marc jacobs leather satchel, or cram everything into a tiny chanel lambskin quilted flap bag. shoes are flip-flops, tory burch flats, or uggs, since they're amazingly comfortable. 

if i spent less on clothes, i'd be able to buy more mac. i slowly see myself spending less and less on makeup, and putting the money towards a nice new bag, or pair of shades.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am in college and studying art, so on studio days, it's my favorite Levis that have been sacrificed to the painting gods, and any tee or tank (I wear a man's workshirt and an apron to paint).  On non-studio class days or any time I'm not in school, I usually wear jeans or bermudas, 3/4 sleeve tees (Three Dots are my favorite) or cotton camisoles with either sandals or wedges.

Work clothes: all black..it is MAC after all!


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 30, 2007)

Oooh, where to begin!

Well, I'll start with what I usually where to school. 

-A school uniform shirt (Navy blue, polo, school logo on the front).
-Some sort of teeshirt or tank top (So, I can just pull my polo off after class).
-Hollister khaki's (Very cute, button flap pockets on the butt, fitted, flare).
-Brown polka dotted belt (Don't want any butt crack in class!).
-Yellow converse (My babies! So cute! 26 dollars too).



^ click meee

A typical outfit out of class would be;

-A nice warm colored tank top, teeshirt or sweater. (I'm a skank for American Eagle).
-A yellow Old Navy hoodie (It's so warm! And its got a low v neck that shows off whatever you've got on under it).
-Tight, light wash, flared jeans from Pacsun. (So hippie-esque).
-Converse or rasta flats.
-Jewelry is usually my gauges (00), my silver Fleur-De-Lis ring, and depending on wear I'm going maybe a hemp necklace or two.

I'm a mix of classy, hippie, and grunge. It's kinda weird, but nice. =]


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2007)

i love being fashionable, my style icons are Victoria beckham, Rachel bilson, Lindsay Lohan, Paris Hilton etc. so i like to get some ideas from them. I wear low rider jeans most of the time [skinny jeans are also really popular here and i have some in white and denim] i hate trainers they look so tomboyish so i like to wear dolly shoes or heels most of the time, in the winter i wear long boots with my jeans tucked in them. For tops i like to look girly, babydoll style tops are cute and i have so many colours, tank tops can look hot too but i LOVE to accessorize! I cant live without my chanel handbag it's just so classy and where i live hardly anyone owns designer things so people think im totally rich lol. I love jewelry and big watches, headscarves around the neck are very popular, for special occasions i ALWAYS have to wear a hott dress or some short shorts and a hot top and some killer heels. Im a materialistic girl and when im not feeling well or cant be bothered with eye makeup i put on my chanel or dior sunnies. I live in my Ugg boots in winter too but i dont just wear designer labels i love primark too which is amazingly cheap and i love finding good bargains in the sales. oh yeh i hate leggings i could never wear them they're just too common


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

ohh i love dresses too! soo girly and pretty you can dress them up or down and accessorize!


----------

